# Jasper's progress



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So I've had Jasper for about a month now. I haven't taken any photos of him yet simply because he was soo stressed out at first and now because I'm too lazy . But I have been working with him almost every day. I can now put my hand in the cage and ask him to step up and he won't lunge and bite at me anymore. I can get him on my finger in the cage but if I move at all he jumps right off. If I need to get him out of the cage using a wooden dowel works really well. 

I was so happy yesterday. I got him out of the cage on the dowel and then up onto my finger. He actually let me rub his head for about 10 seconds. He was leaning into it and then it occurred to him that a human was touching him and that is a bad thing.  But he didn't bite. He just did that beak bang and shake thing.

His quarantine is supposed to be up this Sunday but he was sick for about a week when I first got him so I will wait one more week before I introduce him to Charlie. I can't wait for that. Right now he is in a private room down the hall that I never have a reason to go into. I try to spend as much time with him as I can but it is not as much at it should be. Anyways, there is my update for you. I hope you enjoyed... and when I get home I will think about taking more pictures.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhh I cant wait to see some photos it sounds like your realy getting along


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great progress you've made with him!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he is coming along


----------

